# Ecran désolidarisé, sauvergarde comment faire ?



## Sophie Laumont (21 Août 2005)

Salut à tous,

Hier mon Ti G4 1GHz (OS 10.2.8) que j'ai depuis presque 3 ans m'a échappé des mains. Je l'ai rattrapé en catastrophe et les deux attaches de l'écran se sont brisées. Là, je vous envoie ce message avec lui et l'écran est posé devant moi, juste relié au reste pas deux fils. Un carnage. J'en ai pleuré. Cette machine, non seulement je gagne ma vie (péniblement) avec mais je l'adore, vous pouvez pas savoir. J'ai l'impression que je me suis moi-même cassé quelque chose.

Après l'abattement, place à la réaction.

1. J'ai laissé des message chez tous les Centres agréés Apple de la région pour savoir si quelqu'un était en mesure de changer les pièces brisées. C'est trop dur pour moi et je n'ai pas les pièces.

2. L'écran ne va pas tenir longtemps comme ça, c'est une évidence. J'ai un vieil Ibook (huitre) à la maison et je pourrais utiliser on écran. Mais je veux d'abord sauvegarder mes soft, mes photos, mes mp3 (pas envie de reprendre tous mes cd et de les réenregistrer) et pleins de trucs auxquels je n'ai même pas encore pensé, je suis sûre.

J'ai un DD externe à Firwire qui a assez de mémoire.

Question :

Comment on fait la sauvegarde ? Suffit-il de faire glisser l'icone du HD du Ti sur celle du DD externe ?

J'ai lu dans certains post qu'il fallait utiliser tri-backup mais je n'ai pas besoin de compresser les données.

Quelles sont les précautions à prendre ?


----------



## r0rk4l (21 Août 2005)

Sinon, en mettant les 2 ordi en réseau par l'intermédiaire du firewire, et en démarrant avec le T enfoncé, tu devrais pouvoir démarrer ton pb comme si c'était un dd externe du ibook et ainsi faire les transferts que tu souhaites...

Je pense que cette méthode a déjà été évoquée et décrite précédement 

En tout cas, j'espère que tu arriveras à sauver tout ce qui le nécessite, bonne m**de


----------



## Sophie Laumont (21 Août 2005)

je ne pense pas avoir besoin de l'autre ordi pour faire les sauvegardes, sauf si mon écran rend l'âme subitement.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Août 2005)

Une dalle c'est pas donnée en plus


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2005)

Sophie Laumont a dit:
			
		

> Après l'abattement, place à la réaction.
> 
> 1. J'ai laissé des message chez tous les Centres agréés Apple de la région pour savoir si quelqu'un était en mesure de changer les pièces brisées. C'est trop dur pour moi et je n'ai pas les pièces.




sur ce type de machine c'est le module écran complet a changer, et malheureusement ça va te coûter très cher  donc pense aussi au coup de remplacement de la machine par une neuve ou d'occasion


----------



## Sophie Laumont (21 Août 2005)

Si c'est trop cher et que je change d'ordi, quid de ma sauvegarde ? Un simple glisser-déposer  dans mon DD externe suffit-il ?


----------



## Tox (21 Août 2005)

Une solution de sauvegarde pratique : Carbon Copy Cloner.


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2005)

ça sera dur le clone, son PowerBook est en X.2.8 et les machines actuel en X.4.1 ou X.4.2 donc pas de clone mais juste un transfert


----------



## Sophie Laumont (21 Août 2005)

Transfert = glissé-déposé, c'est tout ?


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2005)

oui, pour les documents  tu met ton PowerBook en mode target comme indiqué dans le sujet et tu verra bureau de l'autre mac un disque dur monté, tu n'aura plus qu'a prendre tes documents  autre solutions possible : acheter un écran externe et utiliser ton portable comme machine de bureau


----------



## Sophie Laumont (21 Août 2005)

Je suis mortifiée. Quelle conne d'avoir lâché cette machine fantastique !

Merci pour tous vos messages fort utiles. J'ai distribué les "coup de boule" même si certains n'en ont nullement besoin.


----------



## Tox (21 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça sera dur le clone, son PowerBook est en X.2.8 et les machines actuel en X.4.1 ou X.4.2 donc pas de clone mais juste un transfert



Je pensais que Tiger pouvait aller chercher les infos de son disque externe lors de l'installation... Sauf erreur, il l'a fait pour moi avec une partition CCC 10.3.8.


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2005)

ça marche pas correctement X.2.x


----------



## Tox (21 Août 2005)

Merci pour l'info, j'envisage de mettre Tiger sur mon Tournesol... Faudra que je fasse attention...


----------



## Sophie Laumont (23 Août 2005)

Effectivement, il semble qu'il faille changer l'écran : 1000¤ environ. Je crois que je vais attendre le printemps 2006 avec l'arrivée des nouveaux processeurs Intel et des deux systèmes sur une machine.

Mais je n'ai toujours pas fait ma sauvegarde.

Par ailleurs, pensez-vous que je puisse installer X.2.8 sur mon Ibook huître (G3 400, 256, 6 Go) qui est bloqué à 9.2.2 et qui ne contient rien que je veuille garder ?


----------



## brome (23 Août 2005)

Les minima requis pour l'installation de X.2 sont un processeur G3, des ports USB et 128 Mo de RAM, si je me souviens bien. Donc ça ne devrait pas poser de problème pour mettre X.2.8 sur ton iBook palourde.

Le plus simple, à mon avis, serait dans ton cas de faire la manip suivante :

- démarrer le powerbook Ti normalement
- connecter l'iBook au TiBook via un câble firewire, et démarrer l'iBook en mode cible (en pressant la touche T)
- formater le disque de l'iBook
- cloner le disque du TiBook sur celui de l'iBook (en utilisant Carbon Copy Cloner par exemple)

Tu te retrouverais ainsi avec une copie exacte de ton système, de tes documents et de ton dossier utilisateur sur ton iBook.

Bon, le prérequis, c'est que le disque dur de l'iBook soit suffisamment gros pour contenir les données du powerbook, bien sur.

Solution alternative :
- démarrer le powerbook et y connecter ton disque dur externe firewire
- formater le disque firewire
- cloner le disque du powerbook sur le disque firewire 
- éjecter le disque firewire, puis le connecter à l'iBook
- démarrer l'iBook en pressant ALT, et choisir de démarrer sur le disque externe
- une fois MacOS X chargé, choisir dans les préférences de toujours démarrer à partir du disque externe

Les avantages de cette alternative : 1) ton disque externe est assez gros pour contenir les données donc pas de souci de ce côté, 2) ton disque externe fonctionne probablement plus vite que le disque de l'iBook, donc le système serait plus réactif, et 3) si tu te procures un nouvel ordinateur, il te suffira de connecter le disque externe à celui-ci et booter dessus, sans avoir à monopoliser l'iBook en mode cible ou à cloner son contenu.


----------



## Sophie Laumont (24 Août 2005)

Extrêmement intéressant mais il semble que CCC ne fonctionne pas sur X.2.8. Cf posts ci-dessus. Existe-t-il un autre solution ?


----------



## Tox (25 Août 2005)

Sophie Laumont a dit:
			
		

> Extrêmement intéressant mais il semble que CCC ne fonctionne pas sur X.2.8. Cf posts ci-dessus. Existe-t-il un autre solution ?


 
Sauf erreur, nous parlions d'un problème de mise à jour de 10.2.x à 10.4.x. Si tu restes en 10.2.x, tu ne devrais pas rencontrer de problème.


----------



## Sophie Laumont (27 Août 2005)

Aïe ! Je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'ai pas de port Firewire sur mon ibook.


----------



## brome (28 Août 2005)

Outre la connectique firewire, est ce que ton disque dur externe dispose d'une prise USB ?


----------



## xtof.r (28 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Je pense que tu pourrais également faire comme ceci :
1. démarrer le Ti sur le CD d'installation d'OS X avec le disque externe branché après l'avoir formaté
2. ne pas lancer d'installation mais choisir dans le seul menu l'utilitaire disque d'appel
3. dans utilitaire disque, sélectionner le disque du Ti et dans le panneau à droite sélectionner "Restaurer" (je suis sur depuis la 10.3, à vérifier pour ta version)
4. Dans "Source" tu indique le disque de ton Ti et dans "Destination" le disque externe
5. cliquer sur "restaurer" et attendre car c'est assez long en fonction de la taille du disque.

Il te restera à démarrer le Ti et le disque externe avec la touche "alt" enfoncée pour faire apparaite les disques de démarrage possible, tu sélectionne celui du disque externe pour vérifier si tout est OK pour ton backup.

Pour le transfert sur l'iBook, je pense que tu dois installer un OS X tout propre et alléger des langues et des drivers inutiles (choisir installation spéciale et sélectionner uniquement ce que tu as besoin).
Ensuite tu transfert tes document et surtout tes mails, préférence . . . du dossier home de ton user via un cable croisé ethernet entre les 2 ordinateurs après avoir activé le partage de fichier sur un des deux.

Je me suis trouver un peu dans ta situation et c'est comme cela que j'ai pu m'en sortir, mais je te conseil tout de même de passer sur lîbook en 10.3, il est plus à l'aise avec.

Xtof.r

PS: si je suis pas clair ou confus, n'hésite pas :rose:


----------



## Sophie Laumont (29 Août 2005)

OK. Merci, je ne sais pas si je saurais faire tout cela.

Oui, j'ai une connectique USB sur mon DD externe.


----------



## Sophie Laumont (21 Septembre 2005)

Oui. ça, il y a.


----------

